# Adopting a hav with a broken leg?



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We are considering adopting an adorable female hav (9 weeks old) that was deserted on the streets of Brooklyn. The shelter people feel that she was abandoned because she was injured: found limping (broken leg - front paw). The leg has been set; apparently their vet felt that a pin was not necessary. What concerns me is that the puppy is unaffected by her leg and is running around the apartment. I'm not sure that would be a good thing for a broken leg. What do you think? We brought Milo through LCP (Leggs-Calves-Perthes). Do we consider this cutie or not?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Long story short, my brother adopted a maltese pup from his landscaper. When they went to pick her up, she was limping. The guy said his kids stepped on her paw so she was limping. When they took her to the vet, her foot was broken. They put her in a cast and she is fine now. If you are serious about adopting her, have your vet check her out, if possible.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say Yes! Our older dog was adopted and had been injured prior to us getting her. People were afraid to adopt her because of her hip injury. She has been the most wonderful loving and appreciative dog! I don't know what we would do without her!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

If your vet can see her that will ease your mind and make the decision an informed one instead of a guess. With her playfulness, you might assume there is no pain, and her disposition seems to be good so it looks bright, but check it out if you can.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I vote yes, absolutely. One of the dogs I rescued over the years (Hobo) had a broken leg and was hobbling around, with paint on his tail in the middle of a rain storm when I found him. He was so in love with me and grateful for his warm and loving home.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I vote yes. I had a young boxer break her leg. She did every thing in a cast, when it was removed she was like a kid, never looked back and never favored the leg. This was many years ago and I know the setting and treatments have improved greatly.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG. Are you talking about Cookie on Petfinder? I just told my daughter how absolutely beautful that dog is.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw that dog on Petfinder too. She is so adorable! I was hoping she would find a wonderful home and I'm glad it might be with you! Best of luck.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I also saw this on Petfinder and told my daughter I would ride with her to pick her up!


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

I saw her today too!! She is just to die for! I'd take her in a heartbeat if I was ready for a second.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Have you already put your ap in on her? I sent her link to some people on another dog board I frequent. And I know at least 2 were calling ASAP.

Good luck. She's adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She really is cute. We have a Mom and 4 babies that are in our Husky rescue group in my local area. Too adorable!!


----------

